# TT RS steering wheel on a TTS?



## Embo (Feb 3, 2017)

First of all, hello to everyone because this is my first post on these forums and looks to be one I may be around quite a lot in the near future!

I'm in the process of looking around for a 15 plate TTS (good 'ole Audi approved and used of course). With the release of the new RS, I think quite a few people have been thinking about what they could nick off it and add to their TTS, and I haven't seen anyone raise a question of the possibility of replacing the steering wheel with that of the RS (the old man just got the new R8 and starting the car + changing the drive mode from the wheel is something that seems really satisfying... plus it just looks the biz).

I'm hoping someone with a bit knowledge of car electronics could talk through the possibilities or if I'm just making a completely unplausible suggestion then it would be good to know (Newby indeed, could be making myself look stupid, but don't ask don't get right?)

Hope everyone's having an awesome day xD and thanks for any help in advance!

Jake


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

doable but expensive...consider that a TT steering wheel is quoted 7/800€ on ebay so, assuming you can find the RS one on ebay or from Audi, I'll let you imagine the price...
electrically talking then, also this is doable but the junction point behind the steering, it can be found only in Audi and obviously not with a cheap price..then you have to add some wiring...
so, the mod is easy but expensive..


----------



## daddow (Jan 1, 2017)

Would not the R8 steering wheel be compatible? could be many more of them available but I am certain my local Audi dealer would never fit it, I wanted one as soon as I saw it but wrote the idea off instantly.


----------



## Stanyer (Jun 24, 2015)

R8 one is doable seen it done on Instagram. Took some fiddling so not just a plug and play

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## macadamia (Feb 7, 2015)

just make sure you don't get the R8 version performance steering wheel which has two extra satellite buttons and would really look daft as they would not serve any function :lol: (rotary wheel for selecting the dry, wet and snow programs and the button for controlling the sports exhaust system).

also, if you are thinking about using steering wheels from other platforms, something else to consider: some airbags are single stage while others are dual stage, so even if the wheels look the same, they may not be function as intended.


----------



## Embo (Feb 3, 2017)

Stanyer said:


> R8 one is doable seen it done on Instagram. Took some fiddling so not just a plug and play


Could you send over some photos or better yet, the person's IG you saw it on??



macadamia said:


> some airbags are single stage while others are dual stage, so even if the wheels look the same, they may not be function


What's the difference between single sstage and dual? And do you know which the TTS typically uses?


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Seems like a lot of effort for a steering wheel [smiley=gossip.gif]

Will half the stuff even work ?


----------



## pcbbc (Sep 4, 2009)

Embo said:


> Stanyer said:
> 
> 
> > What's the difference between single sstage and dual? And do you know which the TTS typically uses?


Don't quote me, but roughly I believe: Dual stage has 2 pyrotechnic devices, each with different inflation characteristics. Which is used is determined by sensor inputs (for example nature and speed of accident, possibly weight of passengers).
MK1 - Single stage.
MK2 - Dual stage.
MK3 - Single stage.
Don't ask why Mk3 is back to single stage!


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

leopard said:


> Seems like a lot of effort for a steering wheel [smiley=gossip.gif]
> 
> Will half the stuff even work ?


Not kidding.... be easier and better just to have existing wheel re-trimmed to be a little thicker with a material of your choosing


----------



## Embo (Feb 3, 2017)

Toshiba said:


> leopard said:
> 
> 
> > Seems like a lot of effort for a steering wheel [smiley=gossip.gif]
> ...


Haha, does seem like a lot of work just for a steering wheel... I just like the thought of more buttons.

Having said that, this is bottom of the list of things I'd like to adjust, just wondered about the plausibility ^.^


----------



## Quizzical (Sep 6, 2015)

Is it just me, or does anyone else think that's a pretty stupid place to put the Start/Stop button, right where you could hit it by mistake? Surely steering wheel controls should be for functions you want to get at quickly *while you're driving*.

Even a get-away driver would already have the engine running!


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Pressing it while you're driving will cause nothing..but I approve your thought!
Also the handbrake button scares me, try to pull it while driving, it doesn't happen..but if happen...

I think the steering column is the same so the steering is mechanically compatible, also, maybe is enough only buy the chrome part and the drive select and start engine buttons, I don't think Audi built different steerings for only two or four buttons!


----------



## Stanyer (Jun 24, 2015)

Look her up mate CINSUNDAE on instagram

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

I don't have it


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I've never pressed it while driving - its a long thumb reach.
But even if you fitted it, i doubt you can get those 2 main extra buttons to work and the other 2 even less chance..


----------



## Rev (Nov 17, 2015)

You can assign the * button on the steering wheel to drive select, sure it doesn't say drive select on it, but if you mostly wanted the function on the steering wheel, you can have it


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

my * is drive select too..


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Substantially, changing the steering junction, its enough to connect the new button on parallel of the actual ones or, if you wanna make a clear job, connect new wires directly to the unit pins.
Anyway, the asterisk key is perfect there for the drive select, I would prefer switch the start button on the steering with a nos function!


----------



## Mark Pred (Feb 1, 2017)

Rev said:


> You can assign the * button on the steering wheel to drive select, sure it doesn't say drive select on it, but if you mostly wanted the function on the steering wheel, you can have it


Exactly. The TTS wheel already has the function on it for the D/S by putting it on the * button. Anyway, I'd rather have the TTS wheel. If I could option it off an RS I would. The satellite buttons look a bit pointless to me and alcantara? Great on your seat, but from experience, not so great on the steering wheel...


----------



## Embo (Feb 3, 2017)

Stanyer said:


> Look her up mate CINSUNDAE on instagram
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Here's what Stanyer was referencing - looks the biz if you ask me!

Still think I'd get other stuff done first but definitely an awesome finishing touch!


----------



## thanasis.mpougon (Sep 28, 2015)

Not exactly on topic but perhaps somebody here might know.I am lookimg for the steering wheel of the TT S-Line.Does anyone know where can I look besides official audi which I already did(and found nothing)..?

UPDATE
Found it on ebay.As I don't really care about the extra buttons on the S-line steering,I loved the "thicker" feeling it had,do you thing that I can find a steering cover which will resemble the extra "sporty" feeling(in order to save 900€+ which I will spend somewhere else on the TT of course)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Embo (Feb 3, 2017)

thanasis.mpougon said:


> Not exactly on topic but perhaps somebody here might know.I am lookimg for the steering wheel of the TT S-Line.Does anyone know where can I look besides official audi which I already did(and found nothing)..?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just had a quick Google and found this:

http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/Audi-TT-TTS-R8- ... nav=SEARCH

Does seem to be quite a few on eBay, but they aren't cheap.


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

thanasis.mpougon said:


> Not exactly on topic but perhaps somebody here might know.I am lookimg for the steering wheel of the TT S-Line.Does anyone know where can I look besides official audi which I already did(and found nothing)..?
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/122320856279
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thanasis.mpougon (Sep 28, 2015)

Thanks guys!
Found it on ebay as well.As I don't really care about the extra buttons on the S-line steering,I loved the "thicker" feeling it had,do you thing that I can find a steering cover which will resemble the extra "sporty" feeling(in order to save 900€+ which I will spend somewhere else on the TT of course)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## macadamia (Feb 7, 2015)

I suspect the start/stop and drive select button on the R8 steering wheel likely will cause a coding error on this particular TTS application unless the buttons in the center console are disabled and directly hardwired to the steering wheel. Perhaps the owner can chime in on this retrofit.


----------



## Embo (Feb 3, 2017)

macadamia said:


> I suspect the start/stop and drive select button on the R8 steering wheel likely will cause a coding error on this particular TTS application unless the buttons in the center console are disabled and directly hardwired to the steering wheel. Perhaps the owner can chime in on this retrofit.


After speaking more with the owner, they've said the start/stop buttons and drive select buttons do not work. It's a 5 pin connector for them on the R8 wheel, but there is only a 4 pin cable from the TTS. Everything else works... I do wonder if the new RS wheel would be different however...


----------



## Embo (Feb 3, 2017)

Take a look below


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

That is the junction I said to buy..you can add the pin manually otherwise..and connect to the original buttons on the tunnel so to have both work.
I don't see why there should be some error,they are simple buttons, since are in parallel, you can have as much as you want


----------



## macadamia (Feb 7, 2015)

ManuTT said:


> That is the junction I said to buy..you can add the pin manually otherwise..and connect to the original buttons on the tunnel so to have both work.
> I don't see why there should be some error,they are simple buttons, since are in parallel, you can have as much as you want


it certainly would be helpful to get the wiring diagrams from elsawin to compare the pin outs and see how they connect with the central electric control module.

the buttons have leds so they illuminate in the dark. would there potentially be a conflict from two sets of leds buttons being lit at the same time instead of one set, or the resistance from an extra set of wires, to trigger a fault code in the control module?


----------



## irony (Feb 8, 2017)

I recently bought a TT RS steering wheel with start/stop and drive select buttons... I'm going to fit it on my TT 2.0

macadamia, any chance you found the wiring diagrams? Did you install the RS steering wheel too?

Is hard-wiring the only way to fit it?

Thank you


----------



## csi_basel (May 11, 2006)

irony said:


> I recently bought a TT RS steering wheel with start/stop and drive select buttons... I'm going to fit it on my TT 2.0


Don't forget the rear wing and the badges to complete your delusion....


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I say go for it if thats what you want


----------



## irony (Feb 8, 2017)

Well I liked the alcantara, the alu looking shift levers and the start button that's why i bought it. 
csi_basel... I will probably try to put back on my "s-line" badge instead of "Rs" badge... But i don't care that much about badges, i just Want working buttons


----------



## csi_basel (May 11, 2006)

irony said:


> Well I liked the alcantara, the alu looking shift levers and the start button that's why i bought it.
> csi_basel... I will probably try to put back on my "s-line" badge instead of "Rs" badge... But i don't care that much about badges, i just Want working buttons


Glad you took my comments in the right spirit!! 

Here in Switzerland changing the steering wheel would be an automatic MOT failure and you would have to put the original wheel back on.


----------



## irony (Feb 8, 2017)

MOT failure? What's that, motorization stuff / something about approvals?
D
I live in italy really close to switzerland anyway (Como)


----------



## csi_basel (May 11, 2006)

irony said:


> MOT failure? What's that, motorization stuff / something about approvals?
> D


MOT is the British equivalent of the Swiss MFK. Though the Swiss version is more strict. 
I'm British but been living in CH for a long time.


----------



## Mark Pred (Feb 1, 2017)

How about a TTS steering wheel on a TT RS? For those like me who only want alcantara rubbing their bum  Also, the 'satellite' buttons, IMO, look a bit naff. I'll live with it when one day, I can order an RS, but if I can option the steering wheel in plain leather without the trinkets, I would. Thankfully, you can option the rear wing off the car. I never liked the fixed wing on the last RS, hence my last RS kept the retractable version - just looks a bit Halfords to me and the mk3 is no better IMO.


----------



## JCS_AutoID (Apr 10, 2016)

If anyone is still interested in this, few suitable options on eBay. Would be interested to see how you code them in:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/NEU-AUDI-...282362?hash=item4d4de431ba:g:jf0AAOSw0UdXtyJ8

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/NEW-AUDI-...075303?hash=item4d55175927:g:QKoAAOSwuxFYtDm6

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/BRAND-NEW...151472?hash=item4d4d499bf0:g:XdUAAOSwaB5XtELD


----------



## Hktrooper (Mar 8, 2013)

Stanyer said:


> Look her up mate CINSUNDAE on instagram
> 
> Stanyer, does cinsundae have an email address I dont do Instagram, she has the red vent rings im looking for ?
> 
> thx


----------



## Stanyer (Jun 24, 2015)

Hktrooper said:


> Stanyer said:
> 
> 
> > Look her up mate CINSUNDAE on instagram
> ...


dont know mate, just crate an instagram account it takes seconds 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## archieatkins (Dec 9, 2017)

i hate to be the person raising an old thread but was this ever achieved using the RS steering wheel which made the buttons work?


----------



## Edbarbugiani (Apr 21, 2021)

Hi,

has anyone figured out how to do this retrofit?

I got a TTRS steering wheel and want to do it.

What other parts will I need?

Thanks


----------

